# Mon iPad s'abime...



## Astrogo (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous et a toutes

Cela fait 5mois que j'ai l'iPad,... Et voila que les premieres griffes apparaissent... Pire encore, a certain endroit la couleur grise de l'iPad s'enleve... ;-((( sachez pourtant que je le range ds sa pochette apres chaque utilisation, et que je suis EXTREMEMENT maniaque... 
Et vous ? Voici le lien de 2photos http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=94602&id=1417064881&l=fcc77bce8f
Ps : j'en avait deja parler ds un forum sur un autre site, mais les personnes me repondaient de manière grossiere en me traitant de con,... Si j'ai fais ce forum c'est pour avoir votre avis et vos conseils,... 
D'avance merci


----------



## Alino06 (15 Novembre 2010)

Dans l'état ou il est, je vois pas comment tu peux te qualifier de "maniaque" ...
A part passer à un Apple store pour tenter un vice de fabrication (genre alu de mauvaise qualité sur cette série par exemple) je vois pas ce qu'on peut faire pour toi


----------



## Astrogo (15 Novembre 2010)

Il est possible que l'iPad soit defectueux ? Parce que là, je te jure je suis extremement maniaque, j l'utilise tjrs avec en dessous un tissus... Etc... Et ils font quoi dsce genrede cas ?


----------



## Raf (15 Novembre 2010)

Heu, c'est un vrai iPad ?

Parce qu'effectivement un tel état n'est pas normal.


----------



## Astrogo (15 Novembre 2010)

Oui c'est un vrai iPad... Que puis je faire


----------



## Alino06 (15 Novembre 2010)

Je t'ai donné la marche à suivre ... Tu vas dans un Apple store et tu poses la même question qu'ici.

Mais entre nous, je doute que ce soit "réellement" un problème de qualité d'alu :mouais:

Qui ne tente rien ...


----------



## iLooo (15 Novembre 2010)

Salut,
Maintenant qu'il est ainsi abîmé, à moins de le polir comme une carrosserie de voiture, tu ne peux pas faire grand chose malheureusement.
Un conseil pour le prochain (il devrait bientôt sortir): moi j'ai acheté en même temps que l'iPad cette housse. Elle s'ajuste sur l'iPad et tu n'as plus besoin de l'enlever. En plus de le protéger de toutes rayures etc... elle améliore l'adhérence et évite donc qu'il glisse des mains.


----------



## MacSedik (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je pense qu'on est tous maniaques avec nos produits qui plus est nous coûtent cher, le plus important c'est qu'il marche ton iPad tu dis que tu l'as depuis 5 mois, c'est normal. Des appareils comme l'iPad ou l'iPhone ne restent pas dans leur état d'origine pour l'éternité et ils sont fait pour être utilisés, trimballés et maltraités...etc c'est des produits fait pour servir et non pour être comme des uvres d'art qu'on protège avec du verre blindé. Voilà ton iPad marche c'est l'essentiel, sinon tu peut toujours aller voir Apple mais ça m'étonnerai qu'ils te fassent quelque chose car ces traces sont dues à l'usure...


----------



## Macuserman (16 Novembre 2010)

Tu peux faire une photo rapide du dos de l'iPad en plan large s'il te plaît ?
On pourra juger de l'étendue des dégâts voir si c'est localisé ou pas...


----------



## G4lover (16 Novembre 2010)

Alino06 a dit:


> Dans l'état ou il est, je vois pas comment tu peux te qualifier de "maniaque" ...



S'il insiste sur le fait qu'il est maniaque et qu'il en prend soin je pense que c'est sincère ..

Moi je pense pas que ce soit normal du tout , ça ma tout l'air d'être un défaut ..
Mais je pense qu'il y a peu de chances qu'Apple le prenne en compte :/

Je trouve les taches au dessus de l'ipad sur la première photo un peu bizarre...


----------



## Astrogo (16 Novembre 2010)

Macuserman : Le dos de l'iPad n'a absolument rien... Sauf de petits et rares points noires a peine visible ds le bas... Il y a deux minuscules griffes de quelques milimetres,... Ce qui est normal. Mais pour le reste ca me tu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2010)

L'iPad, comme les MBP Unibody, est composé d'une bloc d'aluminium usiné. Ici, on dirait que la coque est recouverte d'un revêtement qui commence à s'enlever à certains endroits, ou qu'il s'agit au contraire d'un dépôt de salissures. Dans ce dernier cas de figure, il suffit de frotter un peu (avec l'ongle, par exemple) pour le vérifier. Si la première hypothèse par contre est la bonne, ce n'est absolument pas normal. Des éraflures ou des traces d'impact n'auraient rien d'étonnant, mais il s'agit de bien autre chose ici, et certainement pas d'une usure ordinaire ou liée à de mauvais traitements. J'ai une petite trace de coup sur la coque de mon MBP Unibody, et elle ne présente pas du tout cette apparence. Il serait intéressant de connaître la provenance de cet iPad. S'agit-il vraiment d'un modèle Apple standard ? Il me semble impératif de l'amener dans un AppleStore.


----------



## Astrogo (16 Novembre 2010)

J'ai ajoutez de nouvelles photos, allez voir,... La coque arriere est parfaite... Ce qui montre bien que je suis tres soigneux...
Cratès : j'ai acheté mon iPad ds un magasin en Belgique, puisque j'y vis. ;-) Ce n'est pas un apple store officiel, mais c'est un vendeur agrée... Le nom du magasin est Mac line... Voici leur site internet :http://www.macline.be/content/index.php/home
Merci beaucoup de vos conseils,... Bien plus interressant que ceux de l'ancien site où j'avais poster le meme sujet de discussion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2010)

As-tu tenté (je suppose que oui, mais on ne sais jamais) de gratter/frotter les traces que l'on aperçoit sur les photos ? Et au toucher, ressens-tu une dépression, une aspérité ?

Edit : la photo en gros plan de l'arrière (avec les marquages) révèle quelques taches sombres de même apparence que les autres.


----------



## Astrogo (16 Novembre 2010)

Je ressens une dépression en effet,... J'ai essayez de grater mais j'ai trop peur d'empirer... Je n'ai pas gratter fort. Rien n'est partis... :-S 
Pour la photo de derriere merci, mais j'avais remarqué... 
C'a m'enerve vrmt...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2010)

Direction l'Apple Store, à mon avis... Comme cela ne ressemble à rien de connu (pas des traces de choc ou des griffures en tout cas), ils devraient se montrer conciliants. D'ici à ce qu'un sous-traitant chinois ait utilisé des matériaux de mauvaise qualité sur certaines séries...  :hein:


----------



## Astrogo (16 Novembre 2010)

Le probleme c'est qu'il n'y a aucun apple store en belgique juste des magasins comme Macline, Abelsis... Crois tu que je dois me rendre ds le magasin où je l'ai acheté... J'ai ete ds un autre magasin, pas celui où je l'ai acheté... Je leur ai expliquer ils mon dis que c'etait moi qui les avait faites et qu'ils n'avaient jms eu de plainte sur ca jusque a present...


----------



## Raf (16 Novembre 2010)

C'est vraiment bizarre, d'aspect, sur les photos, ça me fait penser à un powerbook titanium que j'ai trainé pendant 4 ans et dont effectivement la peinture s'effritait.

Est ce que ce n'est pas ta housse qui soit griffe l'ipad à chaque sortie/rentrée, soit récupère la "saleté" déposée sur l'écran et la redistribue sous cette forme ? Un peu comme la saleté qui peut s'agglomérer sur les touches d'un clavier.

Pour nettoyer sans prendre de risque tu peux prendre une lingette légèrement imbibée pour matériel informatique ou un mouchoir humide et voir ce que ça donne sur les traces au dos.


----------



## iLooo (16 Novembre 2010)

je viens de regarder à nouveau tes photos et il me vient l'idée que peut-être ces enlèvements de matière (tu as bien dit avoir identifié des aspérités en creux, pas des tâches) pourraient ne pas être d'ordre mécanique comme le supposent tous les messages jusqu'à présent, mais peut-être d'ordre chimique: habites-tu près de la mer, l'air est-il très salin chez toi? Peux-tu identifier une source de corrosion autour de ton iPad? Un compostant chimique? Nettoies-tu l'écran avec du diluant synthétique ou du white spirit? LOL

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

je réagis à la théorie de Cartès: mauvaise maîtrise de la qualité des matériaux chez un sous-traitant: possible et même fréquent dans l'industrie. Mais Apple avec ses contrôles draconiens avait jusqu'à présent toujours évité ce genre de déconvenues. Baisse de la qualité?...

la proposition de Raf me paraît aussi intéressante: une saleté (du sable) coincé dans la pochette, qui raie...


----------



## G4lover (16 Novembre 2010)

Sinon passer un coup de téléphone au SAV d'apple en leur expliquant le problème ( tu leur explique que tu as des photos du dos de l'iPad pour prouver qu'il n'y a pas la moindre rayure .. ) , ils te proposeront un échange par livreur

Pour le sable , ça semble peu probable , quand on regarde la photo de la prise jack , on voit que c'est égratigné tout autour .. ça a l'air assez "précis".


----------



## SPIDEY (16 Novembre 2010)

Cela semble bizarre tout ça
En 5 mois seulement faudrait vraiment être un je m'en foutiste pour le rendre dans cet état or ce n'est pas le cas !
Contacte Apple et si possible avec photos à l'appui


----------



## Astrogo (17 Novembre 2010)

Merci a tous,... 
PetitS problèmes : je ne sais pas sur qui tomber en apellant Apple,... Comment leur montrer les photos, a quels numero ?
pour repondre aux question : non, je n'hzbite pas pres de la mer,... ;-)


----------



## G4lover (17 Novembre 2010)

Astrogo a dit:


> Merci a tous,...
> PetitS problèmes : je ne sais pas sur qui tomber en apellant Apple,... Comment leur montrer les photos, a quels numero ?
> pour repondre aux question : non, je n'hzbite pas pres de la mer,... ;-)



SAV APPLE : 0805 540 123 ( 0,15 cts la minute depuis un fixe )
Sinon explique leur clairement le problème et tu leur dit que tu as des photos pour leur prouver ta bonne foi si jamais ils demandent .


----------



## flamoureux (19 Novembre 2010)

J'ai le mien depuis la sortie de la bête (je l'ai acheté le premier jour). Je n'ai pas le moindre accro... donc je ne comprends pas comment ça a pu arriver. 

Soit on a pas la même définition de "maniaque" soit ton iPad a un soucis, mais j'en doute. C'est quand même fragile comme bête. En dehors de chez moi, il est toujours dans un étui et en plus de ça j'ai ajouté une protection Bodyguardz. Bah oui hein pour se payer le 2 il faudra vendre le premier et si y a des rayures ça partira forcément moins cher.


----------



## BadoqueAlex (19 Novembre 2010)

Avec un peu de malchance, tu as une sueur acide qui ronge l'aluminium ... Est-ce le cas ? Si oui, pas de chance....


----------



## robertodino (19 Novembre 2010)

Une telle usure nest pas normale, en tout cas pour quelquun qui dit en prendre soin. Par contre, certaines protections peuvent abimer laluminium un peu comme dans le cas des bumpers de liPhone*4.


----------



## G4lover (20 Novembre 2010)

BadoqueAlex a dit:


> Avec un peu de malchance, tu as une sueur acide qui ronge l'aluminium ... Est-ce le cas ? Si oui, pas de chance....



oui mais non car dans ce cas , l'alu serait surtout rongé dans le dos puisque c'est par la qu'on le tient ... la c'est quand meme vraiment localisé .


----------

